# LTE Outage 12-28-11



## squan01 (Dec 12, 2011)

Is anyone else having issues with LTE today?

Mine went out about 1:45 pm and it still has not come back up. (Charlotte, NC)


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

me as well Verizon needs to get it together.


----------



## DragonBlade (Jul 27, 2011)

Same deal in S.cali

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tfrank10 (Aug 20, 2011)

Same here. Canton, Ohio.


----------



## finch (Jul 15, 2011)

Mine went out last night for about 2 hours. Been good today so far.

edit-- 20 minutes after reply it's out again. Ia


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Out in Omaha ne.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## robsonline (Jul 28, 2011)

Out in Huntsville, AL.


----------



## jwort93 (Oct 10, 2011)

Out in Columbus, Ohio.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mademan420 (Jul 6, 2011)

robsonline said:


> Out in Huntsville, AL.


+1


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Out in nashville, tn

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## robsonline (Jul 28, 2011)

Verizon confirms outage is Nation wide.

http://www.bgr.com/2...ime-this-month/


----------



## luke61456789 (Dec 24, 2011)

Minnesota is out

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Brainfart (Aug 17, 2011)

Out Fort Myers,FL I thought it was my rom LOL


----------



## derbking7 (Dec 27, 2011)

Out here in atl. I thought I had messed something up flashing skyraider. Whew!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

This sh*t's getting old.


----------



## Dbow32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Same thing in salt lake city

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## boogerburns (Nov 7, 2011)

out here in south west ATL


----------



## Jaskwith (Oct 10, 2011)

Brainfart said:


> Out Fort Myers,FL I thought it was my rom LOL


Blah!!! I flashed new rom, thought it was the rom, restored my backup without backing up. RUBBISH!


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Bloomington il 4G was out when I was there earlier, also didn't have 3G

This post has been XOOMED to this forum


----------



## Snake9 (Sep 7, 2011)

out in so Cal

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ncwildcat (Jun 30, 2011)

The LTE network has major stability issues....Verizon needs to start issuing credits for the lost service


----------



## julian.o.neill (Dec 19, 2011)

I can not get 4G LTE service in the St. Louis metro area with a rooted Thunderbolt (CyanogenMod 7). I also had data connection issues in non LTE rural areas. My phone is now working on a marginal 3G connection.


----------



## aldeghij (Jul 20, 2011)

ncwildcat said:


> The LTE network has major stability issues....Verizon needs to start issuing credits for the lost service


Don't hold your breath.... lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Down in Detroit. But my battery is loving it

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## Coderedpl (Nov 21, 2011)

Long Island, NY
All over New York City area
I seriously thought it was just my rom, turns out its vzw


----------



## ncwildcat (Jun 30, 2011)

Back up about a minute ago...raleigh


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Bloomington was still out, got back to my house, 3G only area, can only get 1X, my family all has 3G on the DroidX's









This post has been XOOMED to this forum


----------



## squan01 (Dec 12, 2011)

For the last 30 minutes it has been coming up for a little bit, then going away again. I can finally have an actual stable 3G (EVDO rev. A) connection though.

Charlotte, NC


----------



## ncwildcat (Jun 30, 2011)

Spoke too soon...back to good ole 1x.....


----------



## derbking7 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm just now getting 3g again in north metro Atlanta.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## norman1080 (Dec 5, 2011)

3G in Chicago as of now


----------



## Chepo84126 (Aug 17, 2011)

I feel a lot better after hearing everyone else's misery lol. I been on 1x the whole day in NYC and i been to all Boroughs (not counting Staten Island lol) i thought it was my ROM.


----------



## eacosta4207 (Sep 18, 2011)

My 3g is off and on, mostly off. My 4g is just off in Ontario, Ca. Is it me or does the system seem to fail whenever VZW expands or turns on 4g service somewhere? I believe 4g was turned on somewhere in Washington over the holiday weekend. What about the 200+ Android activations this Christmas Season? Could the added weight be putting too much strain on the LTE network? Damn, and I just bought the G-Nex on launch weekend after talking the VZW Rep into a two week early upgrade! Oh well, at least my phone LOOKS cool! Lol


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

ncwildcat said:


> The LTE network has major stability issues....Verizon needs to start issuing credits for the lost service


+1

Sent from my CyanogenBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

I was on 1X all day. Ive had enough of these outages. Verizon needs to get their shit running more reliably.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

LTE has been up and down all yesterday and today in Ohio. Since my landline internet is completely down until next week, it makes it even more annoying. Verizon will give you a credit though if you call them and complain. It does more good than just posting here without doing so.


----------



## kennyc11 (Aug 16, 2011)

4G has been out all day for me in Long Island NY, only 3G


----------



## MikeSpears (Jul 26, 2011)

Has anyone called them or tweeted @VZWSupport in an attempt to get an explanation of the outage? If no one has yet, i'd be willing to call VZW


----------



## methyl (Jul 31, 2011)

ncwildcat said:


> The LTE network has major stability issues....Verizon needs to start issuing credits for the lost service


Issuing credits for what? You pay by the GB sir. You're not paying extra for your LTE data, you're paying for data as a composite of 3 networks.. The LTE network has major stability issues because of hybrid authentication between two different types of technology. Verizons legacy CDMA and LTE network have been Frankensteind. Deal with it. Time will fix the issues. They are still pumping money into the network. They are miles ahead of the competition and the world for that matter when comparing population density covered and square miles covered.

Bottom line: They really don't owe anyone anything. In the end.. when they make money - the consumer will prosper.


----------



## Nomad83 (Dec 27, 2011)

methyl said:


> Issuing credits for what? You pay by the GB sir. You're not paying extra for your LTE data, you're paying for data as a composite of 3 networks.. The LTE network has major stability issues because of hybrid authentication between two different types of technology. Verizons legacy CDMA and LTE network have been Frankensteind. Deal with it. Time will fix the issues. They are still pumping money into the network. They are miles ahead of the competition and the world for that matter when comparing population density covered and square miles covered.
> 
> Bottom line: They really don't owe anyone anything. In the end.. when they make money - the consumer will prosper.


Yeah all and good if everything else works.

I added a new line today around 1pm and they have been telling me I may not be able to activate for 2-3 days with this outage. So right now I'm the proud owner of a Razr PDA till this crap gets sorted.


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm having major issue's all day Bridgeport CT. Couldn't even make phone calls earlier.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeSpears (Jul 26, 2011)

I've had 3g only since 5:30, before that I only have had 1X since 10:30am. I'm in Riverview, FL. about 15 mins away from brandon.


----------



## ncwildcat (Jun 30, 2011)

methyl said:


> Issuing credits for what? You pay by the GB sir. You're not paying extra for your LTE data, you're paying for data as a composite of 3 networks.. The LTE network has major stability issues because of hybrid authentication between two different types of technology. Verizons legacy CDMA and LTE network have been Frankensteind. Deal with it. Time will fix the issues. They are still pumping money into the network. They are miles ahead of the competition and the world for that matter when comparing population density covered and square miles covered.
> 
> Bottom line: They really don't owe anyone anything. In the end.. when they make money - the consumer will prosper.


I don't pay by the Gb...I have unlimited data that isn't worth 5cents if it doesn't work. Verizon has enough money and resources...fix it


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Still having issues in Denver. It comes back long enough to get me excited its working just to turn off again. This is getting really annoying haha.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

I've been on 3g since 11:00am here in San Diego cali

Sent from my Son of a thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeSpears (Jul 26, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Verizon, they said that it should be up tommorow, but reps will say anything, so who knows.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

methyl said:


> Issuing credits for what? You pay by the GB sir. You're not paying extra for your LTE data, you're paying for data as a composite of 3 networks.. The LTE network has major stability issues because of hybrid authentication between two different types of technology. Verizons legacy CDMA and LTE network have been Frankensteind. Deal with it. Time will fix the issues. They are still pumping money into the network. They are miles ahead of the competition and the world for that matter when comparing population density covered and square miles covered.
> 
> Bottom line: They really don't owe anyone anything. In the end.. when they make money - the consumer will prosper.


They give you credit off your monthly payment (if you ask and you have a justified reason). However, they do not just randly give credits to everyone. They do this quite often whether you think it's justified or not. Verizon likes to keep long term customers semi-content.

Nice flamebait attempt btw. Be nice or don't comment. We all don't always agree on everything, but you can say it in a nicer tone if you ever expect anyone to change their mind. It gets annoying to see topics closed because people cannot play nice.


----------



## boogerburns (Nov 7, 2011)

Back on over here in west Atlanta

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## squan01 (Dec 12, 2011)

LTE is finally back up in Charlotte, at least for now.


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

Just got lte back. Been pretty solid for a half hour now. Bridgeport CT.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeSpears (Jul 26, 2011)

You guys are lucky, still no 4g in Riverview, FL


----------



## coop8070 (Dec 29, 2011)

oh boy was I upset after waiting a week for my first Lte phone to arrive, and upon arriveal was unable to be activated because of the network issue, the good new is that as of 9 pst I was able to activate my new Bionic. I have not seen any LTE yet on my status bar but I am just thrilled that I was able to use my new phone finally. btw I'm in tulalip, WA


----------



## MikeSpears (Jul 26, 2011)

I HAVE 4G, got it 30 mins ago, YAY!!!


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

Been using 4g for about an hour here in San diego

Sent from my son of a thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## ncwildcat (Jun 30, 2011)

Still down in Raleigh this morning.....


----------



## benda (Dec 19, 2011)

I had been having sporadic data since Thursday December 22 through Wednesday December 28th. During that period I was everywhere between Northern Kentucky and Northwest Ohio (Primarily in Cincinnati, OH).

During that time I was lucky to have any data signal for more than 10 minutes (almost always 1x). Reboots, Rom flashes, Radio flashes, airplane mode, etc. did nothing to resolve any of the problems. Finally got reliable (3G) data back yesterday (12-28-11) at around 4:00pm eastern. 4G by 10pm, if not a bit earlier.

When I regained data I was running Shiftao5P Ic3.2.1 and 704w_2/703_2r radio. During the "outage period" or whatever you want to call it, i had the most luck running Vicious MIUI Ice Cream Sandwich 5.0 with 906 radio - but could never connect to data with Skyraider Zeus 1.3. Not sure if any of this was connected, just saying.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

coop8070 said:


> oh boy was I upset after waiting a week for my first Lte phone to arrive, and upon arriveal was unable to be activated because of the network issue, the good new is that as of 9 pst I was able to activate my new Bionic. I have not seen any LTE yet on my status bar but I am just thrilled that I was able to use my new phone finally. btw I'm in tulalip, WA


Congrats lte is the shiznit but one piece of advice, get an extra charger or battery, or both for that matter.









sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

Glad to know...was starting to think it was my phone. I wish VW would get with the program.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

Lte is down again in Bridgeport CT.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ncwildcat (Jun 30, 2011)

I had to call Verizon and have them push a new prl......multiple reboots didn't fix until that, but back up after the call. Did have to wait a long time on hold


----------

